# مساعدة لمشرع تخرج معالجة خام النيكل



## ريكو (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السادة مشرفي المنتدى الاعضاء الكرام تحية طيبة

اطلب مساعدة بسيطة لعلني اجد من يغيثني

اقوم حاليا بعمل بحث عبارة عن مشروع تخرج 
بعنوان معالجة خام النيكل بمنطقة قلع النحل في السودان

واحتاج لمعلومات كافية عن طريقة معالجته بالتطويف وبالطرق الميتالورجية لعمل مخطط فصل

وايضا من لديه معلومات عن تواجد النيلك في العالم والمعادن المتواجد فيه وسبائكة واستعمالاته

وتقبلو تحياتي 

محمد علي


----------



## ريكو (17 أبريل 2008)

تم تحليل الخامة عن طريق ( XRD) ونتائجها:

0.216 % Ni

Mg 16.56%

Al 0.64%
Si 12.18%

وتحليل الاطوار في الخامة كما يلي :

Iron oxide 1.8% (magnetite 
Magnesium hydoxide 54.7% (antigorite

silicon oxide 43.6%


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------

